# Hhheeeeellllpppp



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Ok I'm worried my 2 male fish have been like sticking ther life well I looks like fighting is it ? I'm worried is it for males being Alda idk help


----------



## fishlover2000 (Feb 27, 2011)

Know hE is doing to it what my male did to get her pregnant. Will they change genders?


----------

